# New Model X Trail - Test Drives



## Brewerscottage (Aug 5, 2007)

If anyone has driven the new model X Trail, please post your comments here


----------



## Brewerscottage (Aug 5, 2007)

I'll start the ball rolling. I've just got back from the main dealers having test driven a brand new model X Trail Sport 173PS Diesel and feel compelled to put pencil to paper (fingers to keypad? !).
Nissan said that existing owners didn't want anything changed as they were so happy with the car as it was, so all they changed was every panel on the car plus the engines and gearboxes.
On the whole the new car looks fine in the flesh. The gap betwen the tyres and the wheel arches is bigger but the clearance from the ground doessn't seem to have increased appreciably. The plastic sill and wheel arch trims look, well, plasticky, and don't improve the aesthetic of the car - perhaps if they were colour coded and not grey.......
Nissan are onto a winner with the underfloor tray in the boot. Most of the junk I carry around in a crate in the boot will fit into these drawers giving an empty space for shopping, builders rubble, dogs, etc. I suspect retreiving the spare tyre has just been made more tedious though. The forward portion of the load cover is no longer spring loaded and hangs limply on the back of the rear seats - this also has an awkward press stud fixing rather that the simple clip-on of old.
Things have changed in the cabin too. Personally,I really liked having the clocks in the centre of the dash but now they are back in the conventional position behind the steering wheel. I could learn to live with this I suppose. The drivers storage bin has moved from behind he steering wheel to centre dashtop and has lost it's auxilliary power socket in the process. This is a real pain as I carry three different mobile phone chargers and an MP3 charger and it was really useful to just swap plugs before chucking whatever gadget in here before a journey. The factory radio is great with 6 CD changer built in and an excellent sat-nav. Piece-de-resistance has to be the rear parking camera. This comes up on the screen automatically when engaging reverse and features a computer graphic superimposed on the picture showing the path the car will take dependant on the position of the steering wheel - bodacious! (or am I just an easily-pleased gadget freak?).
The driving position is as good as ever. The car feels much bigger than the old version from behind the wheel. You can see more bonnet ahead of you (even though it's no bigger), the tail gate seems miles back, it feels wider, altogether more like driving something like a Land Cruiser.
The huge sunroof remains - it may even be larger than before because I was unable to reach far enough back to pull the sunroof sunshade forward while wearing the seatbelt.
The clutch bites much earlier causing a few stalls early on and the brakes are more positive too, but this may just be because the car is still factory fresh. Round the corners the handling is as sharp as ever for a car of this size and height, slightly better maybe even than the old model. Cabin noise is definately lower.
Next we come to the engine and gearbox and this is where Nissan have got it wrong big- time. The gear box must be new as Reverse has moved from bottom right to top left. I'm not sure how the ratio's have changed but 1st seems shorter than before necessitating a shift up to 2nd sooner than before but the whole gearbox is like stirring porridge and nowhere near as sharp as the outgoing model.
I test-drove the 173PS version of the new 2.0l diesel engine expecting the same punchy response as my current 2.2l Dci. How disappointed I was. The power is undoubtedly there but not the promised low end torque that makes the old model such a hoot to drive. This car is going to be fine for motorway driving but nowhere as good as the old model for towing and decidedly suspect for off-roading. Don't expect to surprise Mondeo man at the traffic lights in this one. Nissan seem to have forgotten the old truism that there is no substitute for CC's. It may only be 200cc less and Renault may be squeezing more power out of each CC but this engine needs to be spanked to get the same performance as the old car.
My overall impression is that anyone who has never driven an X Trail will love this car when they test it. Existing owners will probably be somewhat more ambivalent. 4 years ago, I walked out of the dealership and went straight to the bank manager I wanted the car so much. This time it's a choice between sticking with my current X Trail which is still great and has given no problems, or test driving the competition.
The salesman promised me that Nissan UK would ring me for my impressions of the test drive - Get on the phone Nissan because you need to make changes if you don't want to lose your loyal fan-base


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

'Stirring porridge' makes me think: "French"...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Brewerscottage:

What an excellent and helpful review :thumbup: 

Thanks for taking the time to do this. I found your review to be quite objective and most informative and I'm sure other members will as well.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the review mate, I'll do the same as soon as we get them here in Australia (in October), but it'll be for the 2.5LT Petrol version cause we're not getting the diesel versions just yet!


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I saw it a while back but they weren't offering a drive. 

Got my invitation for test in the post but I'll probably resist. Last thing I want to find is that it's better than mine.  

There's a fairly extensive review by Autocar comparing it with the new Freelander. Considering the vast price difference it comes out well. Surprised it felt sluggish as it's a decent 0-60 mph time but shows how the figures can lie. Compact SUVs | Car Group Tests | Car Reviews | Auto Express


----------



## Brewerscottage (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for that Flynn, this proved to be a useful article. I think I'm going to try and persuade Nissan to let me have one on extended test drive as 30 minutes may not have been enough to form a fully objective view. Also, I see some limited place are available off-roading with the car through the dealerships so I may to try and get one of those. I agree that the performance looks great on paper but the Auto Express review says its gets a bit flat at 2000 RPM and this is where the old model is really coming on strong. Maybe a different driving technique is called for, but this still won't stop me testing the Jeep Cherokee too (Less money for what most would regard as a premium brand up there with Land Rover)


----------



## Brewerscottage (Aug 5, 2007)

*Another magazine review*

What Car (UK Consumer magazine) have now test driven the new X Trail and it gets a glowing testimonial (particularly the crispness of the gearbox ! ). By their reckoning this is the fastest SUV in its class in the UK, although they rate the Toyota Rav4 with the T180 diesel as being slightly more powerful and the Honda CR-V as better handling and the Land Rover Freelander as a better buy overall. The give the car a pretty good review on the whole, but as usual with magazines, I'm sure it won't have been reviewed by someone who is driving a Mk1 X Trail every day currently, so therefore doesn't give a direct comparision.
I have my off-road test drive confirmed for the end of October, so I'm going to give it the benefit of another try and see if I find it more satisfactory.
I'm getting a bit paranoid that only I found it a bit disappointing so if anyone else out there has driven or bought one please let us have your impressions.

P.S. Both the What Car article and the sales manager at my local main dealer have made the same comment that the clutch bite is very close to the fully depressed position of the clutch pedal resulting in a few stalls untill you get used to it.


----------



## Teepee (Oct 7, 2007)

My first impression with the new X-Trail was a little different to that posted above but that would more than likely be down to my previous experience with this type of car. I've never driven the previous X-Trail - or any car of it's type in fact.

As I am about to change job, I am reluctantly parting with my 2005 Saab 9-3 Convertible but was looking for something a lot more practical this time around due to the new family member (labrador puppy who is now 6months old and already far too big for the back seat of the Saab).

So the missus and I went around various dealerships around Glasgow and shortlisted the Alfa 159 Sportwagon (nice but just wasn't practical enough), Volvo V50 (other half simply doesn;t like Volvos), the new Mitsubishi Outlander (I liked it but the little things like no reach adjust on the steeering and having to wait for the 2.2 engine put me off a little), the Qashqai (wasn;t bad but long lead times and the fact that they are everywhere now were negatives) and the new X-Trail.

When we saw the showroom X-Trail (full-on Adventura Explorer Extreme), I was quite impressed - we went around, tried the seats, opened every cubby and it just felt right. Missus went for it straight away - totally ignoring the Qashqai in front of it. So I arranged a test drive for the following week. However, on the morning of the test drive, the dealer phoned me and asked me if I would be ok to rearrange because.. get this.. the director's wife needed it! I begrudgingly agreed to delay for two days but i got nagged to hell about that for days from swmbo.

Anyway.. day of the test. Young chap brought the car out from behind the showroom - a 2.0 DCi 173 Sport Expedition in [Thundercould] grey. This had some of the showroom accessories such as side steps, the snazzy tailgate and door guards with backlit X-Trail logos. So i climbed in, sales guy went into passenger seat and the gf went into the back. 

I didn't really notice the low clutch biting point but then, thinking about it, the Saab might be similar so that could explain it. As I have never really driven any kind of SUV/4x4, the high driving position was a pleasant surprise and although I had read in online road tests that it has a very soft suspension setup, it never felt noticably wallowy in corners or under braking/accelerating. Refintement wasn't bad although nor would i say it was particularly brilliant - there was a bit of engine noise intruding into the cabin and the odd thud from the suspension but on the whole, wind and road noise were reasonably contained.

I took the opportunity, during the test, to try the stereo and the sat nav - both fairly intuitive (although the sat nav has no post code search) and the sound quality seemed just fine. When we returned to the dealership, I also tried the rear parking camera which worked very well although I'm just as happy with audible parking sensors. I was also quite impressed with the intelligent key system - not a necessity but nice to have.

On the whole, there were many positives and very few negatives from the brief test drive (around 30mins in total) so next day, we went back and placed an order for a Twilight Grey 2.0 Dci Adventura Explorer - minus the eXtreme roof rails because we agreed that up close they just looked plasticky/tacky. Was pleased to be told that lead time was going to be around 2 weeks but delivery time has now been delayed twice and so we're now expecting delivery in 4 days.

So a thumbs up from me but interested to hear other people's first impressions.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Teepee, I've got a 2006 Aventura dci and as a dogmobile it works well. Some of the places we take the dogs for a run can get pretty muddy in winter so the 4wd is useful and the plastic lined boot is ideal for wet dogs. I've got four, including a lab, and they all fit in without a problem. Your boot will be bigger than mine so your pooch will travel in style. Only slight drawback has been the floor being a bit high for my oldies so I bought a ramp. Should be many years before your pup needs one. We also cut an old plastic groundsheet that drops down over the bumper to protect it as they scrabble in and out. 

Hope you enjoy your new Xt, you'll have to give us a full report as soon you get it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*The new Exy is in Australia*

Hi Guys,

The new exy was officially launched in Australia today in Sydney and I was invited to be the first to test drive one and go over it in detail (being the mad Aussie xtrailer that I am) LOL 

We only got the 2.5LT Petrol version here at this stage, so I test drove the Manual version and was REALLY impressed.

I have put a very detailed report together with my personal observations and points of view on the Aussie forum HERE

I'll be posting detailed photos this weekend.

Enjoy reading 

For the guys in Canada and I don't want to depress you by saying this, but you should all get together and arrange a demonstration in front of the Nissan headquarters over there cause I don't know what Nissan Canada were thinking when they decided to pass on such a great car...you will truly miss a GREAT vehicle and I am very sad to see that, cause am pretty sure most of you would have liked it as I did


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> (being the mad Aussie xtrailer that I am) LOL


My money is on you being the first Aussie owner of the XT3. But surely Nissan AU should sponser you and provide a Ti?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> My money is on you being the first Aussie owner of the XT3. But surely Nissan AU should sponser you and provide a Ti?


Nope, not yet, although they were prepared to offer me a super deal yesterday had I said yes, but I told them, I just can't let go of my super black beast at this stage, even for a new model exy, so I told them that I will wait until they bring in the Series II (MKII) with all the bells and whistles (and roof lights along with sat nav) and only then I might consider an upgrade


----------



## Brewerscottage (Aug 5, 2007)

*The new X-Trail - off road*

Nissan UK are currently touring the car around the UK and inviting potential buyers and existing owners of the outgoing model to try it on a off road trial course.
I gave the Nissan X Trail challenge a go yesterday and came away well impressed.
If you have read my initial post, after my test drive on the road you will be aware I came away slightly dissapointed.
The off road course I attended was in the grounds of a conference centre near Cheshunt and comprised a number of different sections. These included some traverses, woodland trails, some muddy and rutted areas and an area known as the "elephant hole". This had a descent of nearly 45 degrees and climb back out at around 35.
None of this was the type of hard-core off roading you would encounter in competetive 4x4driving, but it should be remembered this is only an SUV, the so-called soft-roader and the majority of buyers will go no further off road than putting two wheels up on the kerb.
Six test cars were provided, manual and auto, all diesels as far as i could tell. All were on the standard road tyres supplied on showroom vehicles.
We were told to set off in first gear with 4WD auto selected and descent control selected. Most of the muddy and rutted sections could be completed in tickover with the computer sending drive to various corners of the car to keep it moving with no intervention from the driver and feet off the pedals
In the "elephant hole" the car regulated itself to around 4mph on the descent and the system could be heard working hard as the ABS checked back the speed. Climbing back out required some gas and this is where I managed to stall it half way up. No problem ! Foot hard on the brake, restart, engage 1st and release the brake. The car then holds itself for four seconds, giving you plenty of time to sort yourself out with the clutch and brake. It works perfectly and it's even better and easier with the auto box.

Take time to remember again what class of car we are talking about, what the competition is and most peoples perception of its abilities and MAKE NO MISTAKE, THIS CAR IS STAGGERINGLY GOOD OFF ROAD. You'll certainly have nothing to worry about from X3's X5's, Cayenne's, RAV4's and the like. Even if the car picks a wheel up off the ground completely, the computer sorts it out.

If the car has one fault off road it that the new longer boot has compromised the rear overhang - all the test cars had damage to the rear plastic panel under the bumper which carries the fog and reversing lights.

All the cars on test were pre-production models with around 5000 miles on the clock. Some of the earlier issues I have written about with early clutch bite and wooly gearboxes were absent, suggesting these issues sort themselves out as the car runs-in or can be adjusted out by the workshop.

I'm still not convinced enough to go out and order one yet, but an extended test drive is definately on the cards. If anyone is buying one and intends taking it off piste, you be well advised to considered buying the auto.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

*New X Trail: Showroom Showdown*

Got invited to another 'car clinic' the other day.

There were 5 models on show; New X Trail, Rav 4, CR-V, Freelander 2 and Hyundai Santa-Fe. The Santa-Fe was a 5 seater, not 7.

The object was to rate the quality and finish of the vehicles. Interior and exterior. We had to rate all aspects, from feel of the switches to paint quality. It took me about 2.5 hours to complete the survey.

I have to say it was a unique oportunity to compare the X Trail with its closest competitors and it came out my top choice. It wasn't best in all catagories, but it was the best overall package.

The large rear isn't as bad as I first thought. In the flesh, it reveals some clever creases in the panelwork that really help it's case. 

The split boot floor is also a winner.

I've not seen many on the roads so far. Reckon many owners of the original shape can't see the point in changing a car that's so good already. I'm keeping mine, for now.

Maybe I'd change my mind if I drove one. We'll see.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> The split boot floor is also a winner.


After test driving two of them so far and played around with the interior as well and I have to say that this split floor idea didn't appeal to me at all. While it is great for storage and city type of driving, I'd hate to see us trying to get the spare tyre during a camping and/or off-road trip or even on long highway runs. At the moment there is only one floor to go through, but now there is false floor AND drawers as well. I reckon it's a bit too much.



> I've not seen many on the roads so far. Reckon many owners of the original shape can't see the point in changing a car that's so good already. I'm keeping mine, for now.


I have not seen any of the roads here too, but know that a couple of old shape xtrail owners upgraded to this new model and they're over the moon, especially with the CVT auto version in 2.5LT petrol.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> I'd hate to see us trying to get the spare tyre during a camping and/or off-road trip or even on long highway runs. At the moment there is only one floor to go through, but now there is false floor AND drawers as well.


I see your point but if you have a flat it's always going to be a PITA anyway. If you're removing your entire luggage load to get to the wheel and tools then a bit more plastic is no biggie IMHO. The top floor is softer on the new model - I have a carpet over mine at the moment which is essentially another floor that I take out when something dirty goes in. The drawer(s) would be fantastic for journeys with a full boot and the need for access to a few essential bits. With the soft upper floor and drawer(s) removed, you have your washable load area for dirty stuff. Magic.

One annoyance - someone decided in the UK to make the second drawer a stupidly expensive option. Another bargaining chip for the salesman to the tune of 150GBP. I'll bet the thing costs less than 20GBP in reality. I find that sort of thing offensive!

One last thing, I'd be more tempted to buy one if there was a CVT Diesel option.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The T31 will also have the boot area carpet mat, just like the previous model, but yes, I see these drawers becoming handy in some situations indeed.

The left hand-side drawer is also an optional extra here in Australia and it is severly over-priced. I can see us (xtrailers) coming up with our own drawer design for this very soon


----------

